# Calling All Petrolheads



## OllieNZ

Hi All,
With all the discussion about cars going on about the place I thought I'd start us a thread so we stop taking over other non car related ones. Bring on the piccies and vids of anything with a motor that puts a grin on your face wether it's yours or not. I'll kick it off with a sweet vid from NZ. I remember this guy when he first started drifting, I must say he's done well for himself.

Mad Mike vs The Crown Range
I've driven this road a few times but never like this.



The behind the scenes is pretty good too


----------



## Lindy

I have quite eclectic taste in cars but favorites are;




Chevrolet stingray



Jaguar E type



Bmw Z coupe M.


----------



## George Farmer

My favourite car is the Porsche 911. I've driven a 1988 Carrera Turbo and promised myself I'd buy one as a retirement present to myself.

This is a cool video to celebrate the model's 50th Birthday.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Good taste George - I have a 911 that I use for work 

PS, its only used on my PC desktop background....


----------



## mlgt

Ive always fancied an RX7, but engine rebuilds put me off somewhat. So decided I will chase the dream and get myself a Skyline. Had money for it then got married and bought property. Few years down the line we have a little girl 

Currently resaving for the new spec skyline. 1/4 way there now 

Ive driven and worked with alot of classics as I used to work with RM auctions and do detailing work on the side. Porsches were something that I thought Yuppys would drive but after driving a few in the last few years for work. I think they are really great cars. 

I would love a yellowbird after detailing one for jzm motors. However taken a step back from detailing now and back to office environment


----------



## OllieNZ

You wouldnt like Mike's rx7 then, custom built quad rotor naturaly aspriated and still 500hp


----------



## Henry

I'm a classic fan 'til I die. Owned and restored a Mini from the ground up, and enjoyed every minute of it. Alas, I blew the gearbox, and couldn't afford to replace it. I still regret getting rid of it to this day.



Now I've got a Mk2 Gti, which I've recently replaced the suspension and engine on (put in a 2.0 Mk3 block). Goes really well, but it's not a Mini. The missus approves of the comfy seats though.

Ooo errr 

[URL=http://s1141.photobucket.com/user/hfg88/media/enginetransplant_zps92c5eaa1.jpg.html][/URL]

All better 

[URL=http://s1141.photobucket.com/user/hfg88/media/goodcar_zpsd6cbe700.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Henry said:


> I'm a classic fan 'til I die. Owned and restored a Mini from the ground up, and enjoyed every minute of it. Alas, I blew the gearbox, and couldn't afford to replace it. I still regret getting rid of it to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've got a Mk2 Gti, which I've recently replaced the suspension and engine on (put in a 2.0 Mk3 block). Goes really well, but it's not a Mini. The missus approves of the comfy seats though.
> 
> Ooo errr
> 
> [URL=http://s1141.photobucket.com/user/hfg88/media/enginetransplant_zps92c5eaa1.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> All better
> 
> [URL=http://s1141.photobucket.com/user/hfg88/media/goodcar_zpsd6cbe700.jpg.html][/URL]



Excellent Henry,
That mini looks mint. 

How old are you btw? I had you down for about 16-17 from your pic? Lol.

Are you doing a course to do with mechanical engineering?


----------



## Little-AL

Loving the Mk2, looks a tidy one! I had one exactly the same, even down to the RM's. Hated it though... drove like a pig haha.

Mad Mike's RX is an animal! Had a lot of involvement with some fast road and drag spec FD's over here ...

Crap tunnel run video of a half-bridge ported FD;



Mates old bridged ported drag car...



And just for kicks and giggles, a rolling burnout in the Tigra when it "only" had 500ish bhp!


----------



## Henry

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Excellent Henry,
> That mini looks mint.
> 
> How old are you btw? I had you down for about 16-17 from your pic? Lol.
> 
> Are you doing a course to do with mechanical engineering?



I'm 24, just got a baby face when I've had a shave 
I'm actually studying Music, but turn my hand to anything and everything. Fixing cars is a necessity when you're into the old ones like I am.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Henry said:


> I'm 24, just got a baby face when I've had a shave
> I'm actually studying Music, but turn my hand to anything and everything. Fixing cars is a necessity when you're into the old ones like I am.



Ha no offence intended..!
Decent though, how'd you pick it all up? Is your old man into Classic motors? 

I'd love to learn more about under the hood stuff, but don't really know anyone who's into it in a big way.


----------



## OllieNZ

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Ha no offence intended..!
> Decent though, how'd you pick it all up? Is your old man into Classic motors?
> 
> I'd love to learn more about under the hood stuff, but don't really know anyone who's into it in a big way.


You've got a bunch of us on here. Given what you do for a living you should be practical enough to pick it up. Start with the basics like oil and filters move onto brakes etc and that will cover most of your basic day to day stuff and save you a fortune in servicing costs. You can get alot of extra power out of most modern cars without ever picking up a spanner, all done via your computer.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

OllieNZ said:


> You've got a bunch of us on here. Given what you do for a living you should be practical enough to pick it up. Start with the basics like oil and filters move onto brakes etc and that will cover most of your basic day to day stuff and save you a fortune in servicing costs. You can get alot of extra power out of most modern cars without ever picking up a spanner, all done via your computer.



Ha I wouldn't know where to start.
Apart from pulling apart the TT and having a good look at how it's all put together. 

Knowing my luck, I'd forget how it all went back


----------



## Henry

Classics are really basic. The Mini was basically a large mechano set. Its amazing what you can achieve just by plucking up the confidence to pick and spanners and get your nose in a Haynes manual.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Henry said:


> Classics are really basic. The Mini was basically a large mechano set. Its amazing what you can achieve just by plucking up the confidence to pick and spanners and get your nose in a Haynes manual.



I'm gonna get one.

Anyone got a link? I've got an Audi TT coupé 57 plate


----------



## Lindy

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Anyone got a link? I've got an Audi TT coupé 57 plate





Where do you put the dog and girlfriend? Do they have to pull straws?
The old shape was so ugly, our neighbour had the 3.2l quattro. This is much prettier...
What colour? A guess would be denim blue?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

ldcgroomer said:


> Where do you put the dog and girlfriend? Do they have to pull straws?
> The old shape was so ugly, our neighbour had the 3.2l quattro. This is much prettier...
> What colour? A guess would be denim blue?



Hey Lindy,
My wolfcub won't fit in the back. And it's no comfortable ride for a person over 4. 
So it's more often than not home to just my Golf clubs. We use her 1 series BM to take dog out. 

Mines black  and the Quattro 3.2ltr 250bhp version.

All these petrol heads here are making me want to increase that Bhp to somewhere around the 8-900 point


----------



## Lindy

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> All these petrol heads here are making me want to increase that Bhp to somewhere around the 8-900 point


Lol, but there is little point unless you are going to do track days.
I drive a lowly 2litre diesel 140bhp skoda octavia but it is a work horse.



Fitted this in it albeit in 2 trips plus a 29er hybrid bike. Did have to use a bungee cord to keep the boot down...


----------



## Alastair

ldcgroomer said:


> Lol, but there is little point unless you are going to do track days.
> I drive a lowly 2litre diesel 140bhp skoda octavia but it is a work horse.
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted this in it albeit in 2 trips plus a 29er hybrid bike. Did have to use a bungee cord to keep the boot down...



Bet the rear suspension was really tested with the weight of that monstrous thing in the boot plus a 29er???? I struggle getting my full sus commencal in a car lol...... 

Im with george I have and always have had a soft spot for the early 90s 911. 

But.... heres me after a bit of serious road rage 



Honda cbr 600rr


----------



## Wallace

Currently have a 2.3 Ford Galaxy, but that's for ferrying the kids around. My Kawasaki ZX12R just sits looking rather forlorn in the shed now I've got little kids. 

Mrs sold her Mk3 Ford Escort XR3i All Blue ( limited run of 500) last year, was a show car ( Ford Fair and Classic Ford) rather than a run around. We've got a thing for fast Fords in the Wallace house, although we'd like a mint S1 Escort RS Turbo or a Sierra RS500 sitting in the drive rather than something with a silly engine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson

Here is my bit of power 

977994_592869957414259_714495708_o by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


977004_592869954080926_502793363_o by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


976199_592869994080922_672646688_o by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


----------



## foxfish

Here is my old SC on her 30th birthday, now got a 3.2 Boxster but looking for another SC ... much more suitable for an old boy like me.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Gary Nelson said:


> Here is my bit of power
> 
> 977994_592869957414259_714495708_o by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 977004_592869954080926_502793363_o by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 976199_592869994080922_672646688_o by DigitalDream3, on Flickr



That's exactly the same as mine Gary lol!
Looks newer though!

Bet the plate cost you more than the car though!


----------



## Lindy

Alastair said:


> Bet the rear suspension was really tested with the weight of that monstrous thing in the boot plus a 29er???? I struggle getting my full sus commencal in a car lol......


The climbing frame didn't actually weigh that much. It was just trying to find how to fit it in and close the boot halfway as I had a 45min drive to do. In my old skoda we stuck in about 1100kgs of ikea flat.pack furniture in the boot. The car was lowww. We drove home with our chins on the dash. I'd love a motorbike but know I'd do silly things on it and become an organ donor. You think more about these things when you've got kids.


----------



## Alastair

Gary Nelson said:


> Here is my bit of power
> 
> 977994_592869957414259_714495708_o by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 977004_592869954080926_502793363_o by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 976199_592869994080922_672646688_o by DigitalDream3, on Flickr



PaDinnnng..........Boner!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alastair

ldcgroomer said:


> The climbing frame didn't actually weigh that much. It was just trying to find how to fit it in and close the boot halfway as I had a 45min drive to do. In my old skoda we stuck in about 1100kgs of ikea flat.pack furniture in the boot. The car was lowww. We drove home with our chins on the dash. I'd love a motorbike but know I'd do silly things on it and become an organ donor. You think more about these things when you've got kids.



Totally agree. I sold a stupidly fast bike when my little girl came to live with me. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Wallace

Alastair said:


> Totally agree. I sold a stupidly fast bike when my little girl came to live with me. Not worth the risk.



I think that's the reason my ZX12 has just sat in the shed for the last 3 years, only time it's moved is when I moved house last year. That was only to put it in the back of the removal truck. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt

Ooooh cars,me likley.
Well I do own an FD RX7 and all that bull about them needing a rebuild every 40-60k is just that,BULL.The most problematic part of
a rotary is usually it's owner.
More often than not a rotary engine failer is due to lack of proper maintenance,not checking oil often enough or using the wrong oil,
water level etc.
Mine is running a single turbo setup on standard ports at the moment,which is more than enough to embarrass all sports cars even
"super cars" that have tried it on so far, TT's 911's and one sunny day last year an arrogant F355 driver who thought that having a prancing
horse on his bonnet gave him licence to under take at will.


----------



## roadmaster

Sadly I don't have photo of my favorite car as a young teen.
Was a 1972 Gran Torino with 351 cleveland, 750 holley carb,header's.
My dream car however would be 1958 Chevy Impala.


----------



## Little-AL

Loving the Rex Matt! What tyrbo you running? And who is your rotary specialist of choice...out of interest?
I want an FC bad


----------



## Ian Holdich

Turn it up...turn it up loud!


----------



## Gary Nelson

Ian Holdich said:


> Turn it up...turn it up loud!



Now that's nice! Real power


----------



## mlgt

Some great cars there gents. I settled for a family car and drive a modest E61. Just realised I havent taken much pics of my own cars. 

Loving the RX7. I would have had mine in white. I guess growing up watching Initial D as a kid made me want jap cars. Will still continue to save up for the skyline 
Although I was lent an imported MR2 recently and boy are they fun!


----------



## NanoJames

Even though I'm well under the legal age for driving, you can't beat one of these. Who the hell thought it would be a good idea to put a Lamborghini engine in an estate though? My friend's uncle also has one of these, I hear it drive past my house!


----------



## matt

Little-AL said:


> Loving the Rex Matt! What tyrbo you running? And who is your rotary specialist of choice...out of interest?
> I want an FC bad


 
Hks T04Z I do believe,not had much work done on it myself yet,most of the mods were on when I got it,but the few bits that I've had done were done
by Powergaines and this monster was there having work done to it at the time.



Although drag racing is not really my thing,hopfully next year I'll be getting either a large street port
or a half bridge done not sure yet tho.


----------



## BigTom

Bad thread, it's making me feel guilty about being too broke to fix all the bits falling off my poor old Prelude! It deserves a better owner.


----------



## plantbrain

If you want to see San Francisco by drifting car.......... here's the best way:



Watch it, it's well worth it. 

Don't tell me you never wanted to.............


----------



## plantbrain

l'Autodrome de Linas --Montlhéry is also a fun ride, toast the tires and rims at the end. 

We have a Mini Cooper and I drive a 4 wd Truck.


----------



## Rob P

Here's my motor and with some friends 



(^ if only I could keep my tank this clean!!  )





(the little man was brought home from hospital in the car when he was born, and the previous owner who i've had contact with also did the same so it's officially a baby chariot! )



It's a 1989 Lancia Delta HF Integrale 2.0 16V 4WD (240bhp Abarth chip, coilovers, poly bushed, strut braces/diff cradle, Tarox/Ferrodo brakes, blow off valve, Walbro 255 fuel pump + other bits I can't remember!). Imported to UK new, 3 owners (me incl) and just under 50k miles on the clocks 

Also have a liking for 2 wheels. Over the years i've had a VFR400R NC30, CBR600 F3, Fireblade RRV, Fireblade RR3, FZR400RR 4DX and currently a ZX6R 636 A1P. Couple of pics from years gone by


----------



## Wallace

Love the car Rob, one of my faves. I too had an NC30, was my first 'big' bike after my scooters when I was 17. Wish I'd never sold it. 

I had the NC, a  GSXR 600 K1, ZX6R B1, Z750 J2, Ducati 749 Monoposto Dark, ZX6R G2, and currently a ZX12R A1P. 

A few pics 

























I can't find one of the Duke. 

Don't ride anymore though since having kids and getting married etc it just sits there lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster

I drive a Ford F 350 with eight inch lift,35 inch super swamper tires,cold air intake,cat back dual exhaust,with bumper sticker that read's.."Jack em up high,fat Chick's can't climb"
Listening to "Allman brother's live" while throwing mud on the weekend's. (livin the dream)


----------



## OllieNZ

roadmaster said:


> I drive a Ford F 350 with eight inch lift,35 inch super swamper tires,cold air intake,cat back dual exhaust,with bumper sticker that read's.."Jack em up high,fat Chick's can't climb"
> Listening to "Allman brother's live" while throwing mud on the weekend's. (livin the dream)


Show us some pics then. The dirtier the better


----------



## mlgt

What he said! Perhaps be good to get a little meet going some point next year for the petrol heads


----------



## roadmaster

Will try and find some pic's from last year's 4th of july Mudathon.


----------



## Little-AL

matt said:


> Hks T04Z I do believe,not had much work done on it myself yet,most of the mods were on when I got it,but the few bits that I've had done were done
> by Powergaines and this monster was there having work done to it at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Although drag racing is not really my thing,hopfully next year I'll be getting either a large street port
> or a half bridge done not sure yet tho.




James Willday's car  Friend of mine! Although not seen him for sometime... If you are present on any of the rotary forum's you may have heard of monkey/rob blackshaw/garageREG etc - known them all for years 

T04Z is a very capable blower, perfectly suited to the 13B  Even on stock ports! You running an Apexi Power FC or something a bit more substantial?


----------



## OllieNZ

A jetsprint crash compilation


An onboard just to show how fast these things are when they're not flying off the track skip to the 2min mark for the start of the run.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

OllieNZ said:


> A jetsprint crash compilation
> 
> 
> An onboard just to show how fast these things are when they're not flying off the track skip to the 2min mark for the start of the run.




Wow.


----------



## foxfish

Plenty of flow for the plants then!


----------



## OllieNZ

You've now got me trying to figure out how to fit a 1000hp big block and matching jet unit under my tank mmmmm...... Think I need a bigger tank


----------



## roadmaster

roadmaster said:


> Will try and find some pic's from last year's 4th of july Mudathon.


 
Well,it appear's that the computer tech has fixed it so I cannot download anythying to the only computer I have permitted access to.
Tech said that two computer virus in last year,is tow too many ,so he has limited what I am able to do outside work.
Still can visit my favorites page,  but am unable to see anything that is not included in post's or thread's
 (images).
This computer comtrol's $300,000 U.S.dollar's worth of heating and cooling equipment through computer program so perhap's it's just as well.


----------



## dan4x4

check this out, fast forward to about 1.20 minutes way through haha


----------



## Rob P

Ultimate sleeper? Volume a must if you like a bit of turbo 



Full article here...

This 1150bhp Golf Mk2 Is A Streetcar Named Derailed - Car Throttle


----------



## Andy Thurston

Rob P said:


> Ultimate sleeper? Volume a must if you like a bit of turbo
> 
> 
> 
> Full article here...
> 
> This 1150bhp Golf Mk2 Is A Streetcar Named Derailed - Car Throttle




Gizza go


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Gary Nelson said:


> Here is my bit of power
> 
> 976199_592869994080922_672646688_o by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
> url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/89637373@N07/10958910024/]
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 977004_592869954080926_502793363_o by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


----------



## Gary Nelson

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


>


Looks nice Nath  is it s-tronic? I swapped mine last week


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Gary Nelson said:


> Looks nice Nath  is it s-tronic? I swapped mine last week



Nop 

What's it go like?


----------



## Gary Nelson

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Nop
> 
> What's it go like?


Higher tax band then  I did not realise till I sold mine that the s-tronics were a band lower, yet the cabriolet s-tronic is in the same band as a Manual.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Gary Nelson said:


> Higher tax band then  I did not realise till I sold mine that the s-tronics were a band lower, yet the cabriolet s-tronic is in the same band as a Manual.



My tax is disgusting. £425 a year.

Hopefully will end up selling soon and getting a VW Transporter.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> My tax is disgusting. £425 a year.
> 
> Hopefully will end up selling soon and getting a VW Transporter.


Traded mine in for the TTS.... stage 1 map = flying machine


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Ha oh dear. What Bhp it packing?
0-60 in 6 feels slow now. Although I know it's not. I just desire more speed.

You reckon it's worth remapping this? What's the crack with making it look unmodded? Can you do it?


----------



## Gary Nelson

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Ha oh dear. What Bhp it packing?
> 0-60 in 6 feels slow now. Although I know it's not. I just desire more speed.
> 
> You reckon it's worth remapping this? What's the crack with making it look unmodded? Can you do it?


I had a custom map, it's about 320bhp.... Not sure on 0-60, but on paper it says around 4.9.

I looked into getting my V6 mapped, but it was not going to make that much difference... It does make it smoother though and more lively.... But the V6 sound is still the best!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Gary Nelson said:


> I had a custom map, it's about 320bhp.... Not sure on 0-60, but on paper it says around 4.9.
> 
> I looked into getting my V6 mapped, but it was not going to make that much difference... It does make it smoother though and more lively.... But the V6 sound is still the best!



Love.


----------



## Rob P

Here's a couple of pics from a Cadwell track day 2 weeks ago, actually managed not to fall off!!


----------



## Wallace

Nice work Rob, I love Cadwell! It's just a shame it's so far away from me, and also seems to have its own weather system! Looks like you had a dry day though. 

No 'jump the mountain' pic? lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P

Wallace said:


> Nice work Rob, I love Cadwell! It's just a shame it's so far away from me, and also seems to have its own weather system! Looks like you had a dry day though.
> 
> No 'jump the mountain' pic? lol



LOL, top pic is the best the photographer got on the mountain. I hoisted a right minger on it earlier in the day (not particularly intended!!) but sods law no picture, apparently the crowd at the cafe gasped tho 

Awesome day & perfect weather. The last time I rode on track was Cadwell 10 years ago, and I fell off twice that day (hence never been back). So a day in the fast group, not being overtaken and overtaking a few myself in the day (on a 600  lol) plus not falling off was a result. By the last session it was obvious it was time to call it a day. Nice steady 80 mile ride back home (York) 

Edit - I bought that leather suit when i first bought a bike, back in 2000! It's a result still being able to fit in that 14 years on


----------



## OllieNZ

I want a go in one of these


----------

